# Empezar o comenzar la pintura



## Genecks

Is there a large difference between using empezar or comenzar?
What is the difference?

Example 1:
Yo empiezo la pintura.

Example 2:
Yo comienzo la pintura.


----------



## mariente

Son sinónimos. They mean exactly the same


----------



## juanpide

Acabar, Finalizar  and  Terminar,   mean  to fininsh, to end.


----------



## PianoMan

Por supuesto, no estoy seguro, pero creía que “comenzar” es más formal que la palabra "empezar". Porque en los Estados Unidos la traducción directa de "comenzar" es "to commence" que es muy formal y generalmente nosotros no le dijamos.


----------



## micafe

PianoMan said:


> Por supuesto, no estoy seguro, pero creía que “comenzar” es más formal que la palabra "empezar". Porque en los Estados Unidos la traducción directa de "comenzar" es "to commence" que es muy formal y generalmente nosotros no *le dijamos **lo decimos*


 
No, ambas son sinónimas usadas en las mismas situaciones. 'Empezar' es algo más usada que 'comenzar'.


----------



## mariente

Puede ser que comenzar sea más formal, pero se usan indistitamente. De todas formas empezar se usa más. Pero es usa comienzo, no empiece, la cual no se si existe para hablar de un start


----------



## juanpide

tambien iniciar   e inicio


----------



## atenea_84

Significan lo mismo, pero "comenzar" es un poco más formal. "Empezar" se usa más. Por lo menos en España, la gente en su vida cotidiana usa bastante más "empezar". Y más que "comienzo" o "inicio", a nivel coloquial se suele usar "principio".


----------



## PianoMan

Bien gracias. Yo estaba curioso si los significados son los mismos, porque en inglés si usas "to commence" (que es como "comenzar") paraces como un extranjero o eres demasiado formal.


----------



## juanpide

estaba curioso  si ...  ->  sentia curiosidad por saber si .......


----------



## jabogitlu

Pianoman, aunque se puede traducir las palabras (o verbos, en este caso) direcamente de inglés a español, a veces no se conserve el sentido exacto.


----------



## PianoMan

jabogitlu said:


> Pianoman, aunque se puede traducir las palabras (o verbos, en este caso) direcamente de inglés a español, a veces no se conserve el sentido exacto.


 
Por supuesto, yo entiendo y yo sé.


----------



## hfpardue

PianoMan said:


> Por supuesto, yo entiendo y yo sé.



Pianoman, you're right on the money. Comenzar is more formal. I have only seen comenzar written down. I've never heard anyone say it that wasn't a Spanish teacher.


----------



## micafe

hfpardue said:


> Pianoman, you're right on the money. Comenzar is more formal. I have only seen comenzar written down. I've never heard anyone say it that wasn't a Spanish teacher.


 
I have... Many times..  

No, the fact that it's not as commonly used as "empezar" doesn't make it more formal. It's just not so used. Actually "empezar" sounds better to my ears. The reason? I don't know. I just like the word better..


----------



## verismo21

I agree with pianoman. _empezar _for 'to start' is less formal then _'comenzar'; _as the English version commence has a higher register level. According to R.E. Batchelor's _Using Spanish Synonyms_, _comenzar _DOES have a higher degree of formality than _empezar_. Also, on a pragmatic level, all the native speakers' comments aforementioned demonstrate that _empezar_ is used more often than _comenzar, _thus contributing to the idea that a lesser, more neutral register level word like _empezar_ will obviously be used by the masses over one that boasts of a higher degree of formality like _comenzar_.


----------



## PianoMan

Either way, I think what you're most likely to hear on the streets is empezar.  At least, that's what I use.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mariente said:


> Pero se usa comienzo, no empiece, la cual no se si existe para hablar de un start


*empiece**.*
 (De _empezar_).
* 1.* m. coloq. *comienzo.*

Sí existe. En España se conoce y se usa de vez en cuando:

_Date prisa, a ver si conseguimos llegar a la película antes del empiece._

Saludos, 

Pedro.


----------



## nekoteru

Comenzar significa empezar algo; por lo cual puedes usarlos como sinónimos; y puedes usar ambos para oraciones tipo:
- Comenzaron a llegar antes que empezara la película.
- Él comenzó a pintar cuando empezó la música.
- Empezaron a comer en cuanto comenzaron a servir.

Salu2


----------



## Starke24x

I just thought this was interesting for the discussion.  I have a Spanish Frequency Dictionary that I'm using to learn vocabulary.  Empezar is the 192nd most frequently used word and comenzar is the 274th most frequently used word.


----------



## wwv

Are there any situations when either 'comenzar' or 'empezar' should not be used?  For example, in English, while it would be OK to say "He started the car" (meaning, "he turned the motor on"), you would not say "He began the car".


----------



## juanpide

En España "start the car" se diría "poner en marcha el coche", y no empezar ni comenzar. En algunos casos sí que serviría "iniciar", por ejemplo iniciar un mecanismo.


Y lo que decíais de empiece, aunque en el diccionario sí que aparece yo nunca he escuchado a nadie utilizarlo.

comenzar, empezar,             ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, iniciar
acabar, terminar,                ,,,,,,,,,,,, finalizar, concluir

Sin embargo se dice "acabo de llegar" -> I've just arrived
en esa frase no se podría sustituir "acabar" por ningún otro.


----------



## hfpardue

If you want to know what people say on the street, I would rule out empezar and comenzar in many situations. Most of the time people say the following:

I started to study. = Me puse a estudiar.
I began to study. = Me puse a estudiar.

You could say "Empecé / Comencé a estudiar, but I think it would sound formal and a little strange in a common conversation.


----------



## juanpide

Cierto, _me puse ha estudiar  _es bastante común pero quizás no se pueda aplicar en cualquier caso. Tiene una connotación diferente, no se limita a describir el hecho sino que está indicando que se hace con un cierto esfuerzo, que tras mucho pensarlo por fin lo has hecho.
También se podrían decir cosas como
_se puso a llover   _(en este caso no hay connotaciones)
pero en otras como 
_comenzaron el partido a media noche 
_no basta con cambiar el verbo comenzar por ponerse a


----------



## Dudu678

Es cierto que _comenzar _es *ligeramente* más formal que _empezar;_ sin embargo, nada comparable al inglés. No mezclemos cosas. Gran parte de nuestro idioma viene del latín mientras que, en general, en inglés hay palabras en su versión latina que son siempre más formales.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> *empiece**.*
> (De _empezar_).
> *1.* m. coloq. *comienzo.*
> 
> Sí existe. En España se conoce y se usa de vez en cuando:
> 
> _Date prisa, a ver si conseguimos llegar a la película antes del empiece._
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Pedro.


 
Por acá decimos ...antes que empiece.

Ivy29


----------



## juanpide

Estaba pensando en situaciones en que no se utiliza alguno de esos verbos

Se dice puede decir   
La tinta se ha acabado 
La tinta se ha terminado


pero no queda bien decir:
La tinta se ha finalizado


Es más apropiado utilizar Finalizar para acciones y no para sujetos, y está relacionado con la palabra "fin", con llegar a un objetivo o punto final.


----------



## hfpardue

Aquí también se dice "La tinta se ha acabado" aunque sería más común decir "La tinta se acabó". Algunas veces se dice "La tinta se nos acabó". De hecho, necesito comprar otra pronto.


----------

